# The Devil Site came bearing gifts



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

So this was my first order from Cbid and i got a little carried away (after all i am a college student with tons of money! right). I got 16 rocky patel for 37 bucks!!!! 10 gurkha, 5 padilla 68, 5 alec bradley harvest, and 20 el mejor emerald and 10 la aurora robustos. This is just a snap shot. I just got a 100 ct humidor, but i'm gonna need to upgrade soon!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds and looks like a great haul, enjoy.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

there are some good sicks in that humi!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dang mang. Maybe a starving college student, but not without some awesome smokes!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice haul there.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice haul, be carefull!
Vinnie


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

now u have something 2 do when u skip class .....good looking smokes


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah. It works out. I do homework and smok'em at the same time. I should have good grades!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice haul


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice haul for a first timer,,,,now you are completely in the web and you can expect return visits to that place. I have tried so many times to avoid it but,,,,it pulls me back in and I am getting some more this weekend like I did last weekend.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

as a fellow college student, i can sympathize with the frustration/exhilaration of blowing tons of money on cigars...though i will admit that i have not yet caved in to the temptations of the devilsite. soon enough.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW that site has you hooked


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice haul!!!Damn devil site! I put off messing with the devil for two years untill yesterday.....got me hooked already. Someone please make it stop!!!:twisted:


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice haul! The slope gets slippery once you get hooked on the devil site. It keeps drawing you back time after time :mn


----------

